# Magical Skew



## MTViper (Aug 11, 2016)

I saw an ad for a Magical Skew made by T. Shadow & CO (DELUXE MAGICAL SKEW - T. Shadow & Co. LLC).  I'm interested in hearing from anyone who's used it or who knows where I can find videos of it or something.  I've used traditional skews and EZ Wood carbide tools.  I would like to know more about this tool.

I'm not interested in a discussion of whether or not this is really a skew.  Thanks in advance to anyone who has relevant info. 

Steve


----------



## JimB (Aug 11, 2016)

It appears to be a carbide tool that is used as a shear scraper. If you want to know how it is to use just take your EWT and roll it over 45 degrees and go. This is a common method used with HSS scrapers. There is nothing magical about it. It is still a carbide scraper, not a skew.


----------



## JimB (Aug 11, 2016)

It's listed on the bereahardwoods website. It says the angle is 30 degrees.


----------



## Lucky2 (Aug 11, 2016)

If there's a video out there on the subject, I would look for it on You-Tube.
Len


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 11, 2016)

If you contact Magicbob on this site he can give you all the info you might need.


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 11, 2016)

I make my shanks round for both round and square carbide inserts. I can use them flat or at an angle. Never understood square shanks.


----------



## Magicbob (Aug 11, 2016)

The Magical Skew presents the cutter at a 30 degree angle to the work.
It cuts it does not scrape.
The shape of the bar allows for repeatable angle placement.
On hard, soft or punky woods and plastics it does not tear the chips away it cuts, and it leaves a smooth skew like finish. 
The magic comes in the 2 minute learning curve as opposed to a regular skew.

Berea Hardwoods, Signature Pen Supply, and The Classic Nib all have stock.
Hartville Hardware will be adding it soon, or see the website T. Shadow & Co. LLC.

No videos yet, sorry, but we are working on it.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 11, 2016)

I have seen these in person at MPG.  In my opinion it is a high quality made tool that allows for a comfortable repeatable angle and provides a more steady angle for a carbide cutter.  I almost always address my work piece at a 30-45 degree angle to get more of a cutting action than a scraping action.  This would do it for you.  Nice work Bob.


----------



## MTViper (Aug 12, 2016)

Magicbob said:


> The Magical Skew presents the cutter at a 30 degree angle to the work.
> It cuts it does not scrape.
> The shape of the bar allows for repeatable angle placement.
> On hard, soft or punky woods and plastics it does not tear the chips away it cuts, and it leaves a smooth skew like finish.
> ...



Thanks Bob,

I've looked at it on your site and on Berea's site.  I'd like to see it in operation before I buy one so I was hoping for a video, but after searching YouTube, I knew if there were any someone here might know.  Looks like a quality product.  

Steve


----------



## keithncsu (Aug 12, 2016)

I bought one a few weeks to a month ago and haven't used anytning else.  I use the square cutter start to finish. Depending on what I'm doing at the moment I either use it flat to the work or at the 30 degree angle. Works great!


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 12, 2016)

I bought mine at MAPG and have not regretted it.  It is my go-to tool for pens.  It makes quick work of alumilite, PR and Corian.  No more chip outs.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 12, 2016)

Won mine at the last bash. Works fine as advertised. I've even turned metal (mostly nickle silver) with it.  My only complaints are that I wish the handle was longer and that a square cutter (no radius) was available.  I know its designed mostly for pens, but for me, I would like it at least 12" instead of about 6" handle.  The no radius cutter is needed to make 90 degree tenons.  Still a good tool and a nice addition to my set.


----------



## ExcaliburCraftworks (Aug 12, 2016)

We sell (and use) The Magic Skew at the Classic Nib - It does all it is advertised to do.  Regarding the radius versus square cutter mentioned by Bruce - While the tool comes with a 15MM radius cutter please be aware that any 18MM square cutter will fit the handle.  Also when I spoke to Bob at MAPG he said development is already in the works to make the tool handle longer. I have large hands and the current handle is a little short for me.


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Aug 12, 2016)

*Magic Skew*

I bought a round carbide Magic Skew at the MPG and used it for about a month and then I ordered the Magic Skew with the square cutter. Both tools are fantastic and all I use presently. Worth the investment.


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Aug 12, 2016)

Would this tool work on inlace acrylester?


----------



## low_48 (Aug 12, 2016)

It's my guess it would be hard to get a smooth long taper or straight long cylinder with it. The advantage of a real skew is the you have the long bevel, and it acts like a hand plane. Nearly all carbide tools suffer the same disadvantage. They cut only as smoothly as you can move it along the tool rest.


----------



## MTViper (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the testimonials.  I guess this is next on my tool list.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 12, 2016)

MTViper said:


> Thanks for all the testimonials.  I guess this is next on my tool list.



Thanks for asking this question. I have had trouble with anything but round shafts because so far square shafts act like scrappers. I have my perfect scraper and nothing else comes close (for me.) This one is square but presents the cutting blade at an angle. Seems intriguing.


----------



## mark james (Aug 13, 2016)

I have been following this thread, and intentionally did not post for a bit.

Disclosure:  Magicbob is a friend of mine, we both are active in the Ohio IAP Chapter and have gone together to the last two MPG's as well as the last MAPG.  

I wanted a few others to give some opinions first.

However - I did a "pre-production" test-drive on the Magical Skew earlier this year.  I was very impressed with the MS.

Hank:  The tool shaft is not square riding on it's point - it rides on a flat, with the shaft on an angle.

Some pics will help:

Some of the tool; some with comparisons between the Easy Wood Round; and of my tool.  Note:  Magicbob did not have handles at this time, and as Bruce has indicated, you may want to go with a longer handle; I believe mine is about 14".

The three blanks are:  #1 - Cherry, # 2 - Walnut, # 3 Oak

The tight grained Cherry had a noticeable advantage for the Magical Skew; the Walnut and Oak, less so, but still a cleaner cut.

These are my opinions only.


----------



## mark james (Aug 13, 2016)

More pics I found:


----------



## low_48 (Aug 13, 2016)

What keeps it from loosening the squared carbide when you cut to the left, if you get the cut a little below the center of the carbide? Won't it try to unthread the screw?


----------



## mark james (Aug 13, 2016)

low_48 said:


> What keeps it from loosening the squared carbide when you cut to the left, if you get the cut a little below the center of the carbide? Won't it try to unthread the screw?



Hi Rich:  I have not used it yet for anything larger than pens, and have not had that issue.  I suppose for stoppers, bowls, etc that is a possibility.  I have also been using it turn down segmented blanks (Brick style), so I have been using a "light touch."

I have used the Easy Wood cutters as that is what I had, and they tightened down just fine.  Now that Magicbob is carrying cutters, I'm not sure if that is an issue.


----------



## Magicbob (Aug 13, 2016)

I recommend a drop of thin CA on the side of the cutter -to- bar joint, this will keep it from coming loose(at least for me) I have used it right to left and left to right on larger turnings with no problems, just be careful not to let the corner of the cutter dig in. I like the 16mm round myself, but do have one of each at my lathe and use them both alot.
The long handle will be available around the end of the month, along with some new items.
Bruce, I can get 15mm square carbide if you want, just let me know.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have large hands and the current handle is a little short for me.[/quote

Niels, How short is short? 6" handle? How much longer will the new handle be? Inquiring minds want to know!
Freddie


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Aug 14, 2016)

I am not an expert but I don't find it any easier to use than the other carbide tools. I can keep the others on any angle I need.  This Magic Skew is a little bit harder to use on a round tool rest, IMHO. I also don't like that it has a very short handle.


----------



## ExcaliburCraftworks (Aug 14, 2016)

edman2 said:


> I have large hands and the current handle is a little short for me.[/quote
> 
> Niels, How short is short? 6" handle? How much longer will the new handle be? Inquiring minds want to know!
> Freddie



I would have to measure for accuracy Freddie, however I think about 8 inches or so.  Bob has not graced me with the specs for the new handle yet.  I prefer a longer handle in general - different tastes for different turners - I am tall (you know LOL) and have long arms so it just feels small to me - for most people it is made at a nice length.


----------



## Magicbob (Aug 15, 2016)

The overall length of the short handle is 5.75"
The long will be 13"


----------



## MTViper (Sep 15, 2016)

Got my Magical Skew with the long handle earlier this week, but today was the first chance I had to try it out.  I love it!  After about 2 minutes, I was very comfortable using it.  I have never used the tool with the short handle so I don't have that to compare to.  The new handle feels very secure and very comfortable in my hands.  

I practiced with a piece of red oak in spindle mode.  Turned it round, then used the Magical Skew on half of the piece and a traditional skew (5/8" Alan Lacer with round grind) on the other half.  I found no difference in the size of the shavings or the quality of the cut.  This tool is not as grabby as a traditional skew.  I'm very happy with the Magical Skew.  Good job Bob!  

Steve


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words.

FYI
The long handle is now in stock  12 3/4" long
I hope to have it on the website early next week (very busy weekend)
If you want one sooner, just call, cost is $39


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 15, 2016)

Rockytime said:


> I make my shanks round for both round and square carbide inserts. I can use them flat or at an angle. Never understood square shanks.



Made a carbide tool years ago before they were popular. Made a round shank round cutter. The issue with the round shank is if the insert gets a hard catch, it will turn in your hand. I didn't like it. didn't think about doing a square shank until I saw one.....duh! That my .02


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 16, 2016)

the shank on the Magical Skew is Hex shaped not square


----------



## DennisM (May 11, 2018)

I will look into those. 

It seems like I am hearing that either the square or the round head can be used start to finish?


----------



## mecompco (May 11, 2018)

DennisM said:


> I will look into those.
> 
> It seems like I am hearing that either the square or the round head can be used start to finish?



I've been using mine for over a year now, haven't touched my HSS tools since. It really is a pen turning machine, at least for me. The hefty metal handle is top quality--it's a really beefy tool.

I alternate between cutting and scraping as I see fit. With a reasonably sharp cutter I can easily leave a finish on plastic blanks that require little to no sanding.

I'm sure a tool with a round shaft could also be used this way, but as Bob says, the hex shaft gives you an easily indexed and repeatable angle. If you want to scrape, simply hold the tool flat to the work.

I highly recommend the R2 cutter--it is what I use start to finish, but it will also take square and round cutters.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## chartle (Dec 16, 2018)

Not sure if I should tack on to this thread or start another, but Bob I finally got to use the Magical Skew I won at MPG (My hobby time is limited). But just started to use it on some Xmas items.

Is there a reason the end of the bar is squared off? Its like if I angle the bar just a little over 90 degrees either way the corner hits the blank.

Is it a way to sort of force us to make sure the tool is almost 100% square to the cut? 

Just wondering before I take a grinder to the corners.


----------



## CaptainJane (Dec 16, 2018)

*Magic Skews on sale*

I just ordered the triple combo, but was able to customize my bar choices.  Use code Christmas18 to get 10% off.  (There was an IAP thread last week announcing this)


----------



## Magicbob (Dec 16, 2018)

Cliff,

The tool was originally designed using and 18mm round cutter. But when we got it in production we could not find the 18mm rounds so we used 16mm. 
Feel free to grind as you see fit, it is yours.
I have modified one myself.
BTW, we have 18mm rounds now.


----------



## chartle (Dec 17, 2018)

Magicbob said:


> Cliff,
> 
> The tool was originally designed using and 18mm round cutter. But when we got it in production we could not find the 18mm rounds so we used 16mm.
> Feel free to grind as you see fit, it is yours.
> ...



Ok just making sure grinding the end wouldn't let any magic out. :biggrin:


----------



## TurnKC (Feb 17, 2019)

Is there anything different with the MS than the other pen carbide tools from Rockler or other companies? The concept looks exactly the same? Or am I missing something?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 18, 2019)

The shaft of the Magic Skew has flats at an angle allowing easy repeatability for using it in more of a shear cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## indytruks138 (Feb 18, 2019)

I just ordered mine with the 10% discount for the BASH!


----------

